# The Favorites Game!



## Hazel (Aug 22, 2018)

The game works like this: You start a post by answering the last person's question, and you end the post by putting a new question. The question must always be "What is your favorite __", and you replace the blank spot with a topic. Animal, color, Harry Potter book, whatever. If you like, you may say why that thing is your favorite. This isn't meant to be cubing related but it can be.
I'll start: What is your favorite book genre?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 23, 2018)

Been reading fantasy lately, so I guess thats true enough. I also read all those dystopian books such as Hunger Games, Maze Runner, Divergent, The Giver. 

What is your favorite way to kill time?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 25, 2018)

Kill time? YouTube

What is your favorite 2x2?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 25, 2018)

The MoYu Weipo. Also because it's my only real 2x2x2.

Next question: What is your favourite movie and why?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm not sure exactly but I really like Love, Simon. The Greatest Showman is really great as well! Love Simon because it's one of the few movies with a nonsexualized LGBT+ main character, and I think it's portrayed pretty well. The Greatest Showman just has some really good music 

Next: What is your favorite Pokemon game, if any?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2018)

7x7x7 BLD - I have over 50 successful solves.

What is your favorite KPop group, if any?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 29, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Sheesh. I don't listen to Kpop.
> 
> What is your favorite band?


Casting Crowns.

What is your favorite classical music piece?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 29, 2018)

La pathetique

What is your favourite 8x8x8


----------



## Hazel (Aug 31, 2018)

I've only solved an 8x8 once and it was a V-Cube 8, but I would say the YuXin HuangLong based on its reputation alone.

What is your favorite type of bird?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 31, 2018)

Turkey, because they are delicious.

Favorite movie genre?


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 31, 2018)

Comedy.

Favourite snack?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 31, 2018)

BBQ Potato Chips
What is your favorite thing to do is your bored?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 31, 2018)

Cubes, drawing, YouTube, texting, you name it!
What is your favorite pokemon and why?


----------



## rusty cuber (Sep 11, 2018)

victini its ears look like tiny pyraminx's and its cute 

What is your favourite 3x3


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 11, 2018)

The original Rubik's Cube. Without it, we would not have had any of the other ones.

Who is your favourite horror movie villain?


----------



## rusty cuber (Sep 13, 2018)

freddy kruger (sorry if i typed it wrong) 

what is your favourite pokemon and why


----------



## Space (Sep 14, 2018)

Squirtle! Because it's cute.

what type of friends you like and why?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2018)

Friends who I can feel open with and I talk to comfortably and ones who I understand and who understand me because those types make me the happiest!

What is your favorite 3d shape?


----------



## rusty cuber (Sep 26, 2018)

a cube lmao

what is your favourite budget 3x3


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 26, 2018)

MF3RS, I have sold over 50 of them I think

Favourite budget 4x4


----------



## Kumato (Oct 8, 2018)

I like this one: https://bit.ly/2QyLiyE

Favorite country?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 10, 2018)

Canada!

Favorite shade of blue?


----------



## Kumato (Oct 10, 2018)

cyan.

favorite water brand (they taste different, ok?)


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 10, 2018)

Cyan FTW!

Favourite water brand... TAP!

Favourite Hellraiser character?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 19, 2018)

I've never heard of Hellraiser... sorry!
Favorite Harry Potter character?


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 20, 2018)

Harry!
Favorite phone brand?


----------



## rancourt (Oct 20, 2018)

Been a Samsung user for the last few, and pretty happy with 'em. 

Favorite non-standard 3x3 coloration?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 20, 2018)

SpeedCubeShop's Spooky Speedcube color scheme 

Favorite cube brand logo?


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 20, 2018)

Congs design onion
Favorite instrument?


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 21, 2018)

The electronic music softwares .
Favorite social network?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 27, 2018)

This one!
Favorite cube competition you've been to?


----------



## SM cubing (Nov 12, 2018)

QiYi!

Favorite rubiks brand (3x3, 4x4, 2x2x4 tower, etc.)


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 13, 2018)

3x3, it's at least useful to remember things can't start good.
Favorite unofficial event?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2018)

9x9! It's kinda fun in that it takes me a while to solve (~20 minutes) and it doesn't require much thought, so I can have something to do with my hands/eyes as I listen to an audiobook.
Favorite cubing YouTube channel with <10,000 subscribers (not including yourself if you have one )?


----------



## Kumato (Nov 14, 2018)

I don't have one. But barely over 10.000. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_K6HcnEF2EtCi6T8ThwBDQ

Favourite joke?


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 15, 2018)

Kumato said:


> I don't have one. But barely over 10.000. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_K6HcnEF2EtCi6T8ThwBDQ
> 
> Favourite joke?


The "world championships" by Red Bull.

Favorite OS?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2018)

If you mean OS as in opperating system, then MacOS. If you mean Original Story, then Harry Potter. If you mean Official Soundtrack (as in from a video game), then the soundtrack from Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky.

Favorite flavor of pie?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 21, 2018)

Favorite flavor of pie? Cherry Pie. By far! It's the best!

Favourite DC superhero?


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 21, 2018)

I meant it as Operating system Answer: it's lemon.

Favorite color on the BOY color scheme?


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 21, 2018)

Blue.

What was your favorite competition and why?


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 22, 2018)

Paris Open 2018, only one I got to for now XD

Favorite world record time (any cuber, any event, any year)?


----------



## Kumato (Nov 22, 2018)

4.73 Really meaningful for everyone.

Favourite subreddit?


----------



## Kumato (Nov 22, 2018)

Did I stutter?


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 23, 2018)

r/softwaregore
Btw you can edit your messages
Favorite nation?


----------



## Kumato (Nov 23, 2018)

Iceland. Beautiful, just beautiful. I wish I wasn't allergic to getting out of bed and doing something productive so that I could go there.

Favourite (No, I ain't stopping) overall youtuber?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2018)

Probably cyotheking (aka Chris Olsen) but he doesn't post too often on that channel anymore  Second would be Lucas the Spider!

Favorite Instagram page?


----------



## rusty cuber (Dec 9, 2018)

qiyi mofangge

favourite cube company?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 9, 2018)

Moyu.

Favourite algorith, on the 3x3x3?


----------



## rusty cuber (Dec 9, 2018)

h perm 

favourite puzzle?


----------



## Kumato (Dec 9, 2018)

5x5

Favourte dead meme?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2018)

Rickrolling! I wish it hadn't died, it's so wholesome...

Favorite SpeedSolving.com thread?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 11, 2018)

(Oh come on, Rick Rolling is NOT dead!)


----------



## CubicOreo (Dec 11, 2018)

The weekly forum comp, the upcoming puzzles thread, and off-topic threads like this.

Favorite _Star Wars _movie?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 11, 2018)

Return of the Jedi. Palpatine is awesome in that.

Favourite Star Trek TV show?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 21, 2018)

None of them, I don't know any of their names 

Favorite Jelly bean flavor?


----------



## CubicOreo (Dec 21, 2018)

I don’t really eat jelly beans...

Favorite shape mod?


----------



## Kumato (Dec 23, 2018)

Fisher cube

Favourite day of the year?


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 24, 2018)

Its in two days...

Favorite 3 gen?.(RUD, RUF, etc.)


----------



## Hazel (Dec 27, 2018)

Jb perm, I like my G perms a lot too.

Favorite vacation location?


----------



## Kumato (Jan 2, 2019)

Favourite social media site?


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 3, 2019)

Kumato said:


> Favourite social media site?


Either speedsolving.com, youtube or twitter


----------



## Kumato (Jan 3, 2019)

Favourite browser game


----------



## Hazel (Jan 4, 2019)

The Chrome dinosaur game 

Favorite 3x3 that nobody else seems to like/use (anymore)?


----------



## CubicOreo (Jan 4, 2019)

Qiyi Thunderclap (it was my first real speedcube)

Favorite cubing channel when you were a beginner?


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 5, 2019)

CubicOreo said:


> Favorite cubing channel when you were a beginner?


Either Z3 (Legoboyz3! at the time) or Cube Roll


----------



## Kumato (Jan 5, 2019)

Favourite meme?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2019)

Rickrolling!

Favorite puzzle aesthetic-wise? (As in puzzle you think is the most aesthetically pleasing).


----------



## Kumato (Jan 6, 2019)

Oh, I asked the same question twice, sorry.

Yuxin Cloud 5x5

Favourite subject you had/have in school?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 14, 2019)

I like my Physical Computing class, coding is fun!

Favorite Square-1 algorithm?


----------



## CubicOreo (Jan 25, 2019)

U perms

Favorite Pokémon?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 28, 2019)

Primarina! Great mix of col and elegant.

Favorite cubing YouTube video?


----------



## Kumato (Jan 28, 2019)

https://bit.ly/2WpR6OA

Favourite TV show?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 28, 2019)

They say name the first thing that comes to mind. Favourite tv show: Fringe.

Favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 28, 2019)

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough.

Favorite side event?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2019)

Clock! I love clock :3

Favorite cubing meme?


----------



## Kumato (Feb 3, 2019)

Made it myself, maybe I'm a bit narcissist.

Favourite website?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 3, 2019)

thecubicle.com 


Favorite type of minx?


----------



## Kumato (Feb 3, 2019)

Pyra

Favourite pasta?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 3, 2019)

Lasagne. 

What is your favorite racket sport?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 16, 2019)

Ping pong!

Favorite cubing timer and why?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 16, 2019)

Speedstacks gen 4, especially with tournament display pro. Like the modern design, and gives solving an official / dramatic feel. The save feature doesnt work that well though.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 16, 2019)

Favorite cuboid?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 16, 2019)

Proportional 3x3x7 – it's super fun to solve and just turn in general.

Favorite shape mod?


----------



## SM cubing (Feb 18, 2019)

Axis ftw

Proudest cubing accomplishment?


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2019)

The almost decent memes I made.

Favourite 3x3?


----------



## SM cubing (Feb 18, 2019)

Gan 354 m 

Favorite skewb?


----------



## cubezrawesome (Feb 22, 2019)

kilominx

the rarest cube in collection??


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2019)

Meffert's Metallic egg 3x3 maybe? Not sure how rare it really is. (Also that isn't a "What's your favorite" question xD)

Favorite 3x3 sticker mod?


----------



## CubicOreo (Mar 13, 2019)

N/A (I don’t have any...)

Favorite arcade game


----------



## AwesomeARC (Mar 14, 2019)

Tetris.

Next: Favorite gaming console?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 30, 2019)

Gotta say Xbox 360, all I cared to get, not enough time to cube and game enough to be satisfied.

Favourite non-WCA event solve seen on YouTube?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 25, 2019)

This one here:




Not a successful attempt, but incredibly impressive nonetheless.

Favorite cube timer on the computer?


----------

